# 64 GTO Mirrors



## greengrad1977 (Feb 21, 2010)

would like measurements on how far back to place outside mirrors on doors
thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There was no standard placement as far as I know. In `64 and `65 the side mirrors were dealer installed only, so the placement varied from dealer to dealer.
Some of the `64s I've seen are on the front fender like this one.
Blue 1964 GTO Convertible - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Greengrad/Rukee

Pretty sure 64s did have factory and dealer installed mirrors, regular and remotely controlled. Check out this post from the PY forums, suggest you PM Old Man Taylor (sic) for the measurements of the factory installed regular mirror. Remore mirrors are a completely different conversation, they were installed on the fenders and I believe all were dealer installed, could stand to be corrected.

'64 GTO rear view mirror location - PY Online Forums

Rick


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

nothing like the original owner.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...you gunna trust an old man??!!?? 




..even he said the mirror may have been installed at the dealer, he just doesn't know.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

even if the mirror was installed by the dealer there should be a recomended placement. a templet or measurement that would have been in the box with the mirror?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Most '64's I've seen (I've never owned a '64..but want to!) have had the outside mirror, if it had one at all, on the front fender and not the door. I have seen them on the door, but I believe most factory installs were on the fender in '64. I was driving a Murray Fireball 500 pedal car in 1964, so I don't know for sure.....My '65 didn't come with an outside mirror. Somebody added one later on...............


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i know this doesnt help but i thought it was cool.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The 1965 GTO mirrors did come mounted from the factory. You could order a mirror delete option and then have the dealers install them. If they came from the factory they were mounted just aft of the vent window like Rukee's GTO. Many people did not like where the mirrors were placed and ordered no mirrors and mounted them in front of the vent window where it looks more natural.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the one on my 66 is useless. all i see is a big old quarter panel. :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> the one on my 66 is useless. all i see is a big old quarter panel. :lol:


my repo right side mirror is like that too. Pisses me off cause the original mirror I could see fine out of.


----------

